# Advantages of canister filter over AC110?



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

So my first tank had a couple of Emp400s and they were workhorses but extremely noisy. Couple months later and it has a couple 110s and my 29 has a 70 on it. My question is, why not just go with AC110s instead of canister for most tanks? Media volume is impressive, noise level is quite low and the flow rate is higher than most canister filters, even those that are nearly 3 times the price of an AC110? The only good reason to use a canister over an AC110 for anything under 125 is if you need absolute silence.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Higher media capacity and more media options. Higher flow rates don't necessarily mean better filtration, not biofiltration anyway.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Canister filters also can go longer between cleanings/media replacement and therefore may be more economical in the long run, despite the initial cost difference. Canisters may also use less electricity - though it probably depends on size/brand etc.

I have not used HOB's on tanks for a long time. I prefer either sumps or canisters. Despite how much water the filters claim to move/filter, I used the eyeball test. My tanks stayed cleaner, longer and with less hassle using canisters, so I gradually shifted to canisters and have never regretted the decision.

As prov356 stated, higher flow rates do not mean better filtration. When the HOB's start to get clogged, there is a bypass feature on them where water does not get filtered, it simply takes the path of least resistance back into the tank. Unless you are super diligent about checking this and changing the media frequently, the filter may not be working as well as you think it does. Canisters generally speaking do not have this by pass issue, and will simply slow down a bit as the media gets clogged. I have also read recent studies where a slower rate of water through a media bed allows better filtration, as the water is in contact with the beneficial bacteria longer.

Several times with display tanks, I have needed to have all the filtration on an end of the tank, as opposed to on the back (long side) in order to have both sides of the tank visible, and there is no way to get enough filtration with an HOB in this situation.

HOB's can be the right solution in some cases, for some people, but in general as the tanks get larger, and the aquarist more experienced, there is a shift away from HOB's to either sumps or canisters. But, there are some who stick with 'em forever.

You might also want to do a search on this subject, as there are a ton of opinions on the subject.

cheers!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My opinion:

HOBs are noisy, more noticeable IMHO, and, perhaps most importantly, when the power goes off they do not automatically start up again when it comes back on. When I was gone on vacation recently, I had to walk a neighbor through removing fish from my hospital/QT tank and putting them into a main tank as the power went off as soon as I was in the air (of course) and the AC didn't restart, and I couldn't walk her through figuring out how to get it restarted. that's a big drawback to me.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

A lot has to do with the setup in each tank space. I have a fishroom where noise is not a problem generally but as I have added tanks with HOB filters, it has become a problem. Each HOB has added noise to the point that my wife is now asking if we (I?) can change out the HOB to canisters to cut the noise. We have turned off three canisters vs. three HOB and she wants canisters! HOB are also extremely hard for me to maintain in my space. I find the nuisance of maintenance on the spraybars on Emperor 400 is driving me away from them. The holes are constantly stopped up. With canopies of my type they are a nightmare to remove and clean. Finding what works for each of us is tricky.


----------



## Hercules Rockefeller (Jul 18, 2011)

Pros
1) canister is much quieter
2) ac 110 is the bypass king 
3) canizters provide more room for media
4) canister does a better job of filtering your tank (debatable)
5) canister can be hidden underthe tank or in a cabinet
Cons
1) canister costs a little to alot more depending on model
2) ac110 is easier to setup and maintain


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

> Canister filters also can go longer between cleanings/media replacement and therefore may be more economical in the long run


Since the question was about aquaclear filters, I'll point out that these filters use sponges that can be rinsed and resused virtually indefinitely. While your correct they need cleaned more often, there is no recurring cost for media.



> When the HOB's start to get clogged, there is a bypass feature on them where water does not get filtered, it simply takes the path of least resistance back into the tank. Unless you are super diligent about checking this and changing the media frequently, the filter may not be working as well as you think it does.


This is not a problem with the filter, its just proper maintenance. I've never tried a canister, but I started out in the hobby with HOB's for the reason that rinsing out a sponge every week during my weekly water change seemed a lot less of a hassle than breaking down and cleaning a canister filter at whatever interval they need cleaned.



> Several times with display tanks, I have needed to have all the filtration on an end of the tank, as opposed to on the back (long side) in order to have both sides of the tank visible, and there is no way to get enough filtration with an HOB in this situation.


I'm filtering a 40b at this very instant with a single AC70 on one end of the tank. Water and substrate are clear. With a longer tank, you could use a powerhead at the opposite end as the filter, or you could put 1 filter at each end.



> My opinion:
> 
> HOBs are noisy,


I run 2 AC110's and a sump on my 125. I can't hear my AC110's over the sump 

Not the point I know . More to the point, a new AC110 is silent when the waterlevel in the tank is at the proper level - the proper level is with the spillway submerged. No splashing, no bubbles. Only sound is the hummmmm of the motor. As they age, I've found the lids rattle, and the impellers start to make more noises associated with wear due to sand getting sucked up or whatever. The AC70's seem to make more noises than the AC110's - then again, the AC70's are in the bedroom, and the AC110's I don't often hear due to the sump.



> more noticeable IMHO,


IDK, those green eheim return nozzles stick out like a sore thumb IMO in pictures I have seen. :lol:

As for my HOB's, the only thing I see in the tank is the inlet tube, and it sorta blends into my black background. Canisters still need inlet (and discharge) tubes, so noticability seems like a wash IMO.



> and, perhaps most importantly, when the power goes off they do not automatically start up again when it comes back on.


Sounds like perhaps you didn't have your water level in your tank high enough, or are not operating your HOB's properly in some other way. I've never seen one of mine not restart after a power outage. Reason is, a full siphon is maintained between the filter chamber and the tank. Only way it wouldn't restart is if your tank level was so low that your filter chamber drained and broke the siphon, then it wouldn't restart for sure because the filter chamber was empty. When operated properly, it takes the longest to start when you start it the first time, but if you pull the plug and don't break the siphon, when you plug it back in it goes instantly, no repriming because its already primed.

I'm not trying to argue HOB's are superior to canisters, but I will speak out against perpetuating these myths that are often touted as reasons not to go with HOB's.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You are never going to hear me say anything bad about the Aquaclear 110 filter. Canisters generally can go longer without cleaning. But I would never run a tank without a HOB Aquaclear filter.


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions, I know there's a lot of material out there regarding this and I have done the research previously.

Also, I figured I'd see your post smitty, I don't think anyone runs more AC110s than you do


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've owned 8 aquaclears (4 x ac70 and the rest were AC50 or below) until I discoverd canisters. Its hard to explain but I would never go back. Canisters just feel next level compared to HOB.

I do still run a few small aquaclears on my quaratine and BN tank but on any tank that has sand substrate or thats larger than 20g I go canister.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone running AC110 as BIO only?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

smilepak said:


> Anyone running AC110 as BIO only?


I doubt it, since running double-sponge in an AC110 makes for an excellent bio filter, but it also happens to make an excellent mechanical filter. win-win! I wouldn't bother with anything but sponges in an AC, with the possible exception of sandwiching floss between sponges for extra polishing, or the occasional baggie of chemical media as needed.

My biggest gripe with the AC's is that every one I've ever owned ended up with a rattling lid. I was also pretty bad about maintaining them, though, and I only had 50's and 70's -- the 110 may be better on that front. I still think they're excellent filters, though.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, not a big fan of chemical media in general, but for certain situations they can be handy)


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

All ACs I've owned (including a 110) suffer from lid rattle. I just put some silicone on the edges and prop the lid on top of that. Stops the rattle.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

good thread. I run all types of filters. but am leaning toward sump, canister, sponge, and HOB as my faves, in that order.
I run 3 AC 110's on three diff 55breeders. They are all full of bio-balls and nothing else. I use a sponge filter in each(#5pro) and do two 50% WC's a week. No bypass problems here, just great bio filtration. Vacuumming during Wc's takes care of mechanical filtration.
But, with enough deco(sand, rocks) there shoiuld always be some amount of bio bacteria to do the job, providing there is flowing water.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Higher media capacity and more media options. Higher flow rates don't necessarily mean better filtration, not biofiltration anyway.


This pretty much sums it up. You can get alot of media options too with the 
AC110 but not as much as a canister.


----------



## tinman7344 (Jul 4, 2010)

i like to use hob's and canisters in tandem. i use the hob's just for mechanical and water movement. It is very easy to rinse the sponges once or twice a week. And i think the AC 110 is the best hob out there.

i have 1 new one (very quiet,) and 2 very old ones (actually called AC 500.) the old ones are noisy after a good cleaning, but settle down after a couple weeks. they have a great pump imo. there is no bypass; if i neglect to rinse the sponge, the water flow actually pushes the sponge up out of the casing.

the only problem i have had is that the casing is kind of fragile. last week i cracked the spillway on one during cleaning. i was handling it carelessly while it was filled with water. it holds a full gallon. oops not too smart, but i'll fix it.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Fragile they are.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Do you realize that these filters back when they were called the AC500 were only being sold for under $30 at most places.... now they have added some ceramic media bags marketed for biological filtration (everything else the same) and are being retailed for around $90... unbelievable !!

Still a very good filter but the "best bang for your buck" value is not the same anymore at that price point !


----------



## Hercules Rockefeller (Jul 18, 2011)

cichlid_baby said:


> Do you realize that these filters back when they were called the AC500 were only being sold for under $30 at most places.... now they have added some ceramic media bags marketed for biological filtration (everything else the same) and are being retailed for around $90... unbelievable !!
> 
> Still a very good filter but the "best bang for your buck" value is not the same anymore at that price point !


You can still find them for around $50 - $60 online, but ya I agree they're too expensive. I bought an AC50 for $38 (over $40 after taxes) and I couldn't believe how small it was. There's no way it could filter a 29G tank let alone a 50g tank so I returned it the same day and bought canister online. 
For $100 you can get an excellent canister filter such as the Magnum 350, Aquatop CF500, Odyysea CFS 700, ect which will put any HOB to shame. I really wouldn't recommed a Hob for any tank over 55g, but that's just me, I'm sure many would disagree.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Cannisters that go for long periods of time between cleanings are nitrate factories. Considering you don't have to turn an AC off to clean it, doing it along with weekly water changes is a snap. The end result is that your nitrate levels will be lower than that cannister that "only needs to be cleaned every few months". Whatever is hidden in your cannister is still in your tank. Aside from the extra work in cleaning them, they cost as much as the rest of the tank setup they are used to filter. For the cost of a cannister for a 75, I can buy a brand new 75, light, filter, substrate, and still have money to buy fish for the tank. Its a no brainer for me.


----------

